# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Stop printing blank cells with formula

## Jasson

Hi, I am not an expert in excel, can some one help me with formula or vba for not to print blank cells contain formula. On sheet1 I have all my data which I am excessing on sheet 2 amd sheet 3 but I would like to stop printing blank cells itself. I need help please. Many thanks.
Jasson

----------


## vlady

welcome to the forum.

create a thread in the relevant sub forum for discussions.
Regards,
Vladimir

----------

